# NREMT expiration while deployed...



## HNcorpsman (Jun 15, 2010)

My NREMT-B certification expired while I was serving in Afghanistan this year, I have already tried calling them, but I was on hold for about two hours... I am curious if anyone has dealt with this, I have read a few things here and there saying that I have to produce military orders, which will not be a problem, but am unaware of whom I need to send these documents to specifically. Also will they give me time to get my training done? I am in the Navy stationed in Okinawa, Japan and its hard to get authorized for the required training in order to obtain recertification. 

Thank you.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 16, 2010)

Check the time diff I think NREMT is on CST time. I remember calling them from DNS lines over there and the time difference was my issue. You can also send an email or fax. Phone: (614) 888-4484 Fax: (614) 888-8920 E-mail: webmaster@nremt.org or try this one heidi@nremt.org Heidi is who sends the news letters but If all else fails maybe that person can help put you in touch with someone. 

Good luck doc!
PS: here is another email addy I got from them when I ordered a patch. materials@nremt.org


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 16, 2010)

HNcorpsman said:


> My NREMT-B certification expired while I was serving in Afghanistan this year, I have already tried calling them, but I was on hold for about two hours... I am curious if anyone has dealt with this, I have read a few things here and there saying that I have to produce military orders, which will not be a problem, but am unaware of whom I need to send these documents to specifically. Also will they give me time to get my training done? I am in the Navy stationed in Okinawa, Japan and its hard to get authorized for the required training in order to obtain recertification.
> 
> Thank you.



how long has it been since you got back? My brother in law is an HM3 and I know they gave him an extension, I believe of a few months.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jun 16, 2010)

I was deployed from SEP2009-MAY2009, I was in Japan for a little while and now I am on leave in Tucson, AZ... I finally got through to the call centers, and they gave me a number to an HM1 that deals with specific problem, although she has not returned my calls, with my luck she is on leave as well...


----------

